# hl2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr!



## 2boon4you (11. März 2011)

Hallo!

Wenn ich Counterstrike Source spiele kommt nach unbestimmter Zeit immer Hl2.exe funktioniert nicht mehr.
Neu gepatcht habe ich bereits 2 mal.
Alle Treiber sind aktuell!

Kann es evtl an der übertakten CPU liegen ? Die Temperatur bleibt beim spielen jedoch bei ca 30 - 35° C!

PC Daten wären..

Win 7 Ultimate 32 Bit
Core2Duo E6600 übertaktet auf 3,0 GHz
NVIDIA Geforce 9600 GT
Asus P5N-E SLI
2x Samsung PC2-6400 (400 Mhz) 1024 MBytes
Edit: 1x Melco PC2-430 (266Mhz) 1024 MBytes


----------



## Goyle 2010 (11. März 2011)

Probier mal den Kompitabilitätsmodus Windows Xp aus.

Ansonsten könnte es am RAM liegen der hat echt nur 400 mhz?


----------



## Zukane (11. März 2011)

Hm mach mal rechte Maustaste auf CSS dann Eigenschaften, Lokale Dateien und klicke jetzt auf Intigrität des Spiele-Caches überprüfen.

Wenns fertig ist versuch obs immernoch kommt.

Bzw wende dich am besten an den Steam-Support: https://support.steampowered.com

Dort musst du aber noch einen extra Account erstellen.


Ach ja 2 Gb Ram ist recht wenig für Win 7 + so ein Game ;D

Mit Firefox und Steam verbrauche ich schon 1,6 GB.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (11. März 2011)

nur bei css? nirgends sonst?


prime95 2x starten und lange laufen lassen. wenn er sich durch übertakten verrechnet, muss er nich unbedingt zu heiß sein


----------



## 2boon4you (11. März 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Probier mal den Kompitabilitätsmodus Windows Xp aus.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte es am RAM liegen der hat echt nur 400 mhz?


Im Kompatibilitätsmodus Xp startet er nicht :X

Ja echt nur 400 MHz & 266 Mhz daher noch niedriger ._. ur alt dinger halt..



Zukane schrieb:


> Hm mach mal rechte Maustaste auf CSS dann Eigenschaften, Lokale Dateien und klicke jetzt auf Intigrität des Spiele-Caches überprüfen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Danke für den Tipp werd ich probieren!

Sind ja 3 Gb Ram :>
Bei mir nur 1,2 GB.
Edit: Hat nicht geklappt 



ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> nur bei css? nirgends sonst?
> 
> 
> prime95 2x starten und lange laufen lassen. wenn er sich durch übertakten verrechnet, muss er nich unbedingt zu heiß sein


Ja nur bei CSS, zocke aber sonst auch nur Wc3 oder Warsow

prime95 lief schon ca 6 stunden ohne Probleme wenn ich mich richtig erinnere!


----------



## Fermat (11. März 2011)

Hab dasselbe Problem..


----------



## Arosk (11. März 2011)

Goyle schrieb:


> Probier mal den Kompitabilitätsmodus Windows Xp aus.
> 
> Ansonsten könnte es am RAM liegen der hat echt nur 400 mhz?



Ja, ist standardmäßíg. Beide Riegel werden dabei addiert. Macht 800.

Wobei der dritte Riegel entfernt werden sollte, da er die beiden anderen verlangsamt.


----------



## 2boon4you (11. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, ist standardmäßíg. Beide Riegel werden dabei addiert. Macht 800.
> 
> Wobei der dritte Riegel entfernt werden sollte, da er die beiden anderen verlangsamt.


Denke nicht das wenn ich den 3ten Riegel entferne das Problem behebt :<


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. März 2011)

Du hast eine relativ alte CPU die auch noch overclocked ist, eine Grafikkarte aus der schlechtesten GeForce Reihe überhaupt und da noch nicht mal die Version für Gamer UND RAM den ich nichtmal meiner Oma verkaufen würde und wunderst dich, dass CSS bzw. die HL2.exe verreckt?


----------



## 2boon4you (11. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Du hast eine relativ alte CPU die auch noch overclocked ist, eine Grafikkarte aus der schlechtesten GeForce Reihe überhaupt und da noch nicht mal die Version für Gamer UND RAM den ich nichtmal meiner Oma verkaufen würde und wunderst dich, dass CSS bzw. die HL2.exe verreckt?



Und deshalb läuft WoW & COD 4: Modern Warfare problem los ? 
Wundert mich! 

Der PC ist auch nicht jüngste o_O


----------



## Sugarwarlock (11. März 2011)

Es ist gut möglich, dass einige Spiele mucken und andere nicht. Modern Warfare empfand ich schon am Anfang als sehr Ressourcen schonend und WoW... Naja... WoW läuft fast immer... die Frage ist nur, wie gut es läuft xD. Bei CSS muss nen Mapper nur failen und das Spiel frisst sich im RAM fest. Wenn ich überlege, dass ich schonmal als Prozess die wmpntwk.exe (windows media player network) mit 1,5gb im RAM hatte, könnte das bei Spielen auch passieren. Wenn ich mich recht zurück erinner, kann ein 32 bit Windows etwas über 3GB verarbeiten (4GB gehen mathematisch. 3 aber nur, weil noch andere Sachen über den bus laufen). Wenn ich mich weiter zurück erinner, wird die Grafikkarte da mit einbezogen. Ich schätze jetzt mal auf 512 MB RAM in der GraKa. Da bleiben 2 für Windows und ein festgefressendes CSS. Das in Verbindung mit einer vielleicht schlecht overclocked CPU => too much fail 4 windows.

bring die CPU mal wieder in einen normalen Zustand und lass dann mal CSS laufen.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. März 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, ist standardmäßíg. Beide Riegel werden dabei addiert. Macht 800.
> 
> Wobei der dritte Riegel entfernt werden sollte, da er die beiden anderen verlangsamt.



Nein, die Praxis dass man beide Riegel addiert ist unüblich. Es handelt sich bei dem Ram eindeutig um DDR2. Und bei PC2-6400 ist mit 400MHz der I/O-Takt gemeint, das heißt der effektive Takt ist 800Mhz. Es handelt sich also um DDR2-800. Entferne mal das andere Ram-Modul vl. macht das Schwierigkeiten, von PC2-430 hab ich nämlich noch nie was gehört, Es handelt sich warscheinlich um PC2-4200 was einen I/O-Takt von 266MHz hat und evtl kommt dein Board nicht mit 2 verschiedenen Typen klar.



Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Du hast eine relativ alte CPU die auch noch overclocked ist, eine Grafikkarte aus der schlechtesten GeForce Reihe überhaupt und da noch nicht mal die Version für Gamer UND RAM den ich nichtmal meiner Oma verkaufen würde und wunderst dich, dass CSS bzw. die HL2.exe verreckt?


Ähhm, die CPU ist 3 Jahre alt und gerade weil sie übertaktet ist noch recht leistungsfähig. Die GeForce 9000er Serie soll also die schlechteste NVIDIA-Grafikkarten Serie sein, wie begründest du das bitte? Etwas veraltet ist sie vieleicht, aber die 9600GT die ich übrigens selbst besitze schafft CS:S locker.


@TE, Das Ram-Modul was nicht zu den anderen passt probeweise entfernen,
evtl. mal Windows neu aufsetzen versuchen.


----------



## 2boon4you (12. März 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> @TE, Das Ram-Modul was nicht zu den anderen passt probeweise entfernen



Der Ram wirds wohl gewessen sein, derweil seit ca 1 std keine Probleme.
Ich danke


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. März 2011)

Blut schrieb:


> Ähhm, die CPU ist 3 Jahre alt und gerade weil sie übertaktet ist noch recht leistungsfähig. Die GeForce 9000er Serie soll also die schlechteste NVIDIA-Grafikkarten Serie sein, wie begründest du das bitte? Etwas veraltet ist sie vieleicht, aber die 9600GT die ich übrigens selbst besitze schafft CS:S locker.



Eine CPU die 3 Jahre alt ist, ist alt. Da gibts keine Ausreden. Overclocking ist vielleicht ein Boost, aber bringt die CPU ordentlich zum Arbeiten. Höherer Verschleiß... das ist wie, als würdest du nem 80 Jährigen pures Adrinalin spritzen... Der dreht auch kurz am Rad und fällt dann wahrscheinlich tot um.

Die 9000er Reihe hat extreme Probleme gemacht. Als die gerade neu war, war das Forum hier VOLLER "HILFE ich hab Grafikfehler in <beliebiges Spiel>"-Threads und es war fast immer die 9er Reihe... Es war damals vorteilhafter sich die 8er Reihe zu kaufen. Für die Leistung, war die 9er zu teuer. Ist ja schön, dass deine Grafikkarte CSS packt... Das tun aber die 7er auch.


----------



## 2boon4you (13. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Eine CPU die 3 Jahre alt ist, ist alt. Da gibts keine Ausreden. Overclocking ist vielleicht ein Boost, aber bringt die CPU ordentlich zum Arbeiten. Höherer Verschleiß... das ist wie, als würdest du nem 80 Jährigen pures Adrinalin spritzen... Der dreht auch kurz am Rad und fällt dann wahrscheinlich tot um.
> 
> Die 9000er Reihe hat extreme Probleme gemacht. Als die gerade neu war, war das Forum hier VOLLER "HILFE ich hab Grafikfehler in <beliebiges Spiel>"-Threads und es war fast immer die 9er Reihe... Es war damals vorteilhafter sich die 8er Reihe zu kaufen. Für die Leistung, war die 9er zu teuer. Ist ja schön, dass deine Grafikkarte CSS packt... Das tun aber die 7er auch.



Ja aber wieso den CPU nicht auskosten? 
Es muss sowieso bald ein neuer PC her..


Die 9600 GT war eigentlich nur ein Notkauf weil meine 8800 GTX sich verabschiedet hatte. :<


----------



## Blut und Donner (13. März 2011)

Sugarwarlock schrieb:


> Eine CPU die 3 Jahre alt ist, ist alt. Da gibts keine Ausreden. Overclocking ist vielleicht ein Boost, aber bringt die CPU ordentlich zum Arbeiten. Höherer Verschleiß... das ist wie, als würdest du nem 80 Jährigen pures Adrinalin spritzen... Der dreht auch kurz am Rad und fällt dann wahrscheinlich tot um.
> 
> Die 9000er Reihe hat extreme Probleme gemacht. Als die gerade neu war, war das Forum hier VOLLER "HILFE ich hab Grafikfehler in <beliebiges Spiel>"-Threads und es war fast immer die 9er Reihe... Es war damals vorteilhafter sich die 8er Reihe zu kaufen. Für die Leistung, war die 9er zu teuer. Ist ja schön, dass deine Grafikkarte CSS packt... Das tun aber die 7er auch.



Es ging aber darum wieso das Spiel abmurkst. Und das liegt sicherlich nicht an der GPU, denn ich besitze wie gesagt eine Karte mit der selben und hatte noch nie Probleme mit ihr. Außerdem kann man den Prozessor wie der TE bereits erkannt hat ja nochmal die Sporen geben, wenn er halt hin is isser hin, dann gibts halt en neuen.


----------

